# Which one is best to buy on SONY - 32 R402A BRAVIA TV (or) 32 R422A BRAVIA TV ???



## Nagarajan (Nov 5, 2013)

How about the PQ as well as Audio ?

I am in need of Good Picture Quality as well as Audio with Normal Cable Connection as well as DTH ?

Please help me to update your usuage comments and reviews


Thanks in Advance !!

-Nagarajan


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 6, 2013)

If you really need my advice I would suggest to go for Sony Bravia W670 or W674. You don't need a 32 inchers at any distance leave aside all the things that you read regarding TV LCD size and distance ratio. 
  Even a Plasma at 42 Inches is much better than 32 inchers at any high definition.


----------

